# how fast do lasiodora parahybana grow in size?



## ALVY (Sep 30, 2014)

I know they grow big, but under the right conditions what are the typical growth rates for the first year? anything will help. thanks.


----------



## DrJ (Sep 30, 2014)

A LOT depends on the temperature they are kept at and the amount of food they are fed...which, of course is also dependent on how much they will eat.  But, this species is typically considered a garbage disposal of a tarantula.  I've heard of LPs getting up to 6 inches in about a year, but to gain this I'd suspect powerfeeding.  This is a no-no and will greatly shorten the expected life expectancy of your T.  Take it nice and slow and don't be in a rush.  Granted, this species grows quickly, but it shouldn't be THAT quickly.  

In the first year, I'd say 3-4" can be reasonably expected in optimal conditions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ALVY (Sep 30, 2014)

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Oumriel (Sep 30, 2014)

One of my l.ps was the size of a quarter last February and she is pushing 4-4.5 in now. Her sac mate is around 2-2.5 in. They usually will molt with in 10 days of each other. I did not intentionally power feed her and I don't think that I even accidentally did either. Her growth took off from the first molt with me. She gets 2-3 crickets per week and just grows like a weed.


----------



## DrJ (Sep 30, 2014)

I take it you mean about eight months ago?  Well...I'd say you are doing things right by your feed schedule.  However, genetics and the loose rules of biology don't always make things determinate.    Guess you got a real grower!


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 30, 2014)

im pretty sure its never been proving power feeding shortens the life of an arachnid.. however once they hit a certain age i dont think its alright to feed them so much.. i got my LP and LD in early may. probably 1/3ish inch as they fit into their straws for another molt or 2 lol -.-  they are both fed every 5-7 days now and are pushing the 2.5-2.75 mark. way under a year but also under 6months   however each T has their own growth rate as a buddy has 2 sack mate p.irminias  he had them as egg with legs ones sitting at 3.5 the others a whopping 5.5+ lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 30, 2014)

Husbandry plays a key role in rate of growth. Some say gender is a factor.  IME, males mature at a younger chronological age than females, but don't necessarily grow faster. Of the two LP sac mates I raised, the female was typically larger than the male, though they evened out in size as they neared maturity.

Mine were acquired at 0.25 inch legspan, raised at room temp and fed once a week.
Female hit 5.5 inches after 10 molts over 16 months.
Male measured 5.5 inches after 11 molts over 24 months.

I no longer have the male, but after 13 molts (49 months) the females last exuvium measured just shy of 7 inches. If she weren't such a witch I could get a fairly accurate live legspan. Guesstimate would be about 7.5 inches.

ETA: original question- growth during first year: both male and female hit 5 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 30, 2014)

DrJ said:


> A LOT depends on the temperature they are kept at and the amount of food they are fed...which, of course is also dependent on how much they will eat.  But, this species is typically considered a garbage disposal of a tarantula.  I've heard of LPs getting up to 6 inches in about a year, but to gain this I'd suspect powerfeeding.  This is a no-no and will greatly shorten the expected life expectancy of your T.  Take it nice and slow and don't be in a rush.  Granted, this species grows quickly, but it shouldn't be THAT quickly.
> 
> In the first year, I'd say 3-4" can be reasonably expected in optimal conditions.


Yes, temp, amount, and frequency of feedings has a huge impact on growth rate.  No, growing fast as a juvenile hasn't been proved to shorten female's  lives.  In the wild, the ones that grow the fastest are able to survive predation better and will be the first to reproduce, maybe the only ones to reproduce.  That's the grand prize.  As long as they're growing, stored food goes into more growth at the next molt; they don't stay fat (unlike human children).  Once they're adults, there's no need for them to waddle around with boated abdomens, as they are more prone to injury.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ALVY (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys for all the info....I am now that much more prepared for my 3 LP's. That are super tiny now but they will grow.


----------

